# AUSTACKLE Project B lure range



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Austackle is proud to announce that Project B is now starting to roll out. Between now and the end of October, over 250 new items will arrive into the country in time for the official launch date of November 1st.

The demand for some of these new items has been so great that some of the early shipments have been 100% pre-ordered by our Pro-Dealers










For the soft plastic user the Reef raider Jig Heads










We also have a range of jigs ang slices for the offshore fisho










Check them out online at

http://www.mylureshop.com.au

or

http://www.fishin.com.au

Cheers Dave


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

They look good Dave, are lures like the bruisers for example wired all the way through or do they have seperate tow points, hook points ect?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

From the production department Scott. They assure me there strong enough to handle it.



> Separate tow points and hook points but made in such a way that its impossible for them to be pulled out by a fish unless lure is destroyed.


Cheers Dave


----------



## chriseels2013 (Nov 1, 2012)

Love these lures


----------

